# Overactive bladder!! How much did you drink for embryo transfer?!



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Hi all I know this sounds daft but I've got my transfer tomorrow and I'm really worried about my overactive bladder!! I should have done some trial runs of seeing how much I can drink over  the course of a couple hours to get full and how long I can hold.. But I'm one of those people who drinks half a glass of water and literally races to the loo ... Nerves tomorriw will no doubt make me worse!!

Would love some tips!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I made the mistake of drinking too much for my second ET and it was so uncomfortable; I think I did a little wee  the trick is to be comfortable, as though you could go for a wee if you tried but not be desperate for it. It's full bladder, not bursting bladder. Good luck!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I feel for you 

I have diagnosed oab and I just couldn't do it, they had to manually fill my bladder with saline on the table, got a dodgy cervix too so after that they sedate me for transfer anyway now so don't have to have a full bladder thank god, I can't manage it for my scratches either but they know 

That said I'm on meds for it now and it does help a lot xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a silly bladder due to endo.

On the last transfer I carried on weeing as normal up until about half hour before, and then had a 500ml bottle of water on the way to the clinic (we live about 15minutes away) - although I drank most of it when I actually arrived - and didn't have a problem and had a nice full bladder, but didn't worry i was going to wee on the doctor! Previously I tried to drink loads and not wee for the hour before but it was just too stressful and uncomfortable. 

I always think at the very worse they will just ask you to drink a bit more and give it half an hour, which to my mind is preferable to over-drinking and needing to "let a bit out" which I couldn't do - it's either all or nothing for me  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Ladies thanks for your responses.. Funny how this is the bit in really dreading. I've been up 4 times during the night for a wee talk about going into overdrive! I think I'm going to do what you did Cloudy and go as normal but 30 mins before hand drink a bit more.. Fingers crossed.. I get really panicky if I really need to go!! Sarah no way could I do a bursting bladder so I'm going to hope the above is comfort like you suggest!  

Lily what a nightmare you poor thing. sounds difficult 

Thanks ladies 

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck! 

Honestly it's so bad isn't it, it causes me so many problems, have you had urodynamics tests done? I did and had to keep a diary of how often and how much I went the loo, I was going 30-40 times a day although oddly only waking once in the night to go about 5am 

These tablets have helped so much, oxybutyin or something they are called 


When they filled my bladder I couldn't even stand up afterwards as my bladders never been that full ever, they drained it back out before I got up 

He said it takes approx 40 min to fill after drinking and that with oab the urge to go is actually coming from your brain not your bladder interestingly, which makes sense with me not going in the night when I'm asleep xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am the same and have already given birth which didn't help matters!

I only drank about a pint of water and I was practically bursting and unable to walk with my legs uncrossed.  They told me to go and wee and my bladder was empty during ET.  Fortunately the person doing my ET was very experienced and he managed it.

Good luck

X


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Lily that's so interesting about it being your brain not your bladder!! I have to say I got off the tube and practically ran to the loo! I just couldn't hold it.. ha! I then had to glut a load of water and two mins in to transfer and them pushing down on my stomach I was like oh oh hurry up.. Then jumped off table after and straight to the loo. Haven't had any of those tests Lilly but I def go between 10-20 times a day! I was checked for diabetes nothing else!

Other than that the transfer was ok xx


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Lilly!! 

May I ask your advice? 
I am about to start my 2nd cycle. On my last cycle I didn't have a scratch but I get myself so worked up about things down below that they had to sedate me for et as well as egg collection. The awful thing was when being sedated you can't drink 2hrs before so I had to drink half a litre of water 2hrs before and I was absolutely busting when we arrived at the clinic. The nurse let me have '5 elephants' and when we went into theatre (already slightly sedated) I said I was still so uncomfortable. The Dr scanned me and said it was too full and to go wee some more!! 
The advice I'm after is do you have to have a full bladder for the scratch too?? And also were you sedated for the scratch because you found it painful or just because of your bladder?? 
X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Shrew 

The first was own egg and that's when they filled my bladder, I go like a severe question mark shape inside and to one side so they can never get through they had to try 3 different catheters the first time, then I changed clinics and moved to DE and had my first scratch and they had a nightmare again and said they think it's best to sedate me for ET, it was their choice not mine as they said they needed to be rougher than they were comfortable with if I was awake 

There are still some clinics who don't use US guidance for ET at all so many do it blind anyway 

Annie huge good luck for your 2WW xx


----------

